# What's in your purse?



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

... Immodium, Gas X (extra strength chewables), Advil, pads & tampons, lip gloss, perfume/body spray, wet naps, kleenex, hair ties, an emergency granola bar, my cell phone, and a pen...What about you??


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I'm not sure we have enough room here, but here goes: Imodium, Pepto bismol tabs, levsin, xanax, Allegra, Gas-X, Excedrin, ibuprofen, Tums, Ricola, Benedryl, Tylenol, Sudafed, Wet Wipes, Nasalcrom, Beano, wallet, glasses, contacts case, eye drops, cell phone, small personal phone book, gum, calculator, Purell, scented body spray, comb, mascara, eyeliner, Kleenex, emery board, and Altoid breath strips. I have to be prepared for anything!







Okay, what do I win?







Edited for spelling.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have wet wipes, excedrin, wallet, check book, tide to go pen, carmex, calcium pills, bandaids, pen and paper, tampons, binaca, pads and cell phone.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

lots and lots of immodium, gas-x, advil, headache medicines, lipgloss, cellphone, pen, pencil, wallet, contact case, extra contact just in case, contact solution, brush, a book, my glasses, and some food to snack on.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

tylenol, immodium, cell, PDA, bottle of water, wallet, gum, gum, gum, pens, notepad, tampon, bills <-


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmmm... do I see a pattern here?? Immodium and Gas XAbsolute necessities for IBS'ers


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Let's see here.....No money







....I take that back, I have 46 cents







. Umm... credit cards, debit card, checkbook, Immodium, Pepto Tablets, Ibuprofen, my grocery shopping receipt from Monday, my coupon holder







, gum, pens, mailbox key, a pad and a tampon. Oh, and there's another penny. 47 cents!(And normally a cell phone, but it's currently charging....)


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Money, tampons, pads, hairtyes, wallet, Lip Gloss, Makeup, gum, housekeysemergancy medicine for stomach:Ibprofin(motrin), Hycosomine(I think I spelt it wrong), Prilosec


----------



## 20127 (Jul 26, 2005)

ok... tissues, tampax, wallet, a little bag full of medcines (immodium, mebevrine, peppermint oil, paracetomol) 3 lipglosses, 1 lipstick, filofax, sketchbook, pens, pencil, bubblegum, wallet, phone, a book, keys, Bach rescue remedy, mini ipod, sunglasses, notebook, a few pennies, and... gross... biscuit crumbs!


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

loperamide caps, pads, hair brush, assortment of make up, purse, loose pennies, maccoy crisp bits from where i spilt the content into at work last nite







, my pencil case complete with art equiptment, my keys, mobile phone, aerosol can, a scooby, pritt stick glue, mirror, duracel batteries loose, anti frizz hair stuff, protective lip balm (factor 15) and protective sun stick (factor 20)a cheap ring from one of those 20p machines







, hair grips. and a badge that says "boys are smelly". And thats cutting down on my usual stash lol ....


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Ok, I may as well share too!Checkbook, credit and debit cards, medical cards, pictures of my totally adorable grandbabies, drivers license, various receipts, Donnatal, panty liners, a pen, $10.00 bill, assorted change, and lip balm.Edited for spelling


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

A big bottle of Immodium AD. A smaller bottle of pepto, advil, zoloft (!??), wallet, keys, tons of makeup, cigarettes, Crackers for the stomach gurgles, perfume.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I have change (no cash), checkbook, pictures of my kids, pens, pads, tampons, calculator, lipliner, lipstick, sample perfumes, gum, extra strength excedrin, lotion, allegra, hair pick, cell phone, hair brush, fingernail polish, and kid tatoos.


----------



## 16593 (Jun 22, 2005)

This is fun!!!Ok, I have a tiny purse so I only carry the necesities of life. Here goes Lip gloss, sunglasses (i live in sunny Texas), credit/debit cards, check book, pen, altoids, Afrin nasal spray (damn those allergies), a few stray pennies, and last, but certainly not least - THE MEDS - Xanax and Immodium!!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Can any of you beat this.....my friend hadn't used her handbag for a while, when she went to have a look inside it she found a little field mouse had made it's nest in there


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

my 8 yr old son calls my purse (small backpack today) walgreens. let's see: immodium AD, tums, diabetes pills, 4 pens, small notebook, clie (palm handheld type thingy), brush, 2 hairties, wallet, hello kitty bandaids in their case, cell phone, change purse, 3 brush-ups, pobox key on a bungee, small vanilla body spray, cigarettes, 2 lighters, makeup and peppermints. and to think that 10 yrs ago, i carried a tiny purse with just money and my drivers license. lol!


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

kymberli, it's so funny you mentioned the change in purse size. when i got married i bought myself a "wife" purse, which was about twice the size of my "single girl" purse. i'm looking foward to the day i graduate to a "mom" purse.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah, i have a mom purse. never had the wife purse. was a wife though. usually in my bag there's a DS and a few games. does anyone else work in a place that checks your bag when you leave? i work in a high-end childrens clothing store. so, i keep my pills in a fancy case.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

ok - just cleaned mine out - tons of receipts ( didn't think I shopped THAT much last week ), Pepto tabs, Immodium, wallet, pennies - lots of 'em and my new RX for Levsin. Think I need a larger purse now - would you believe that I never even had Midol in my house before this all started - never took anything - now my cabinets and purse look like a pharmacy / herb shop - ridiculous.


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

My purse....







do you remember Mary Poppins?


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Wallet ReceiptsCandy wrappersSmokesTwo lightersCell phoneCell phone adapterAddress bookMaceZippo LighterTapePaper9 pens4 packs of gum (all unopened except one)Small picture bookOB Tampons (whole box)3 lipstickshairbrushFlossHand Lotion (small bottle)TylenolPrescriptionReceipts (about 50 of them)Passportand a lot of change on the bottom of purseGEEZE LOUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

So many receipts I can hardly see beneath them all







(really should clear those out! One of them is from 2003!) ummm, immodium advance, normal immodium, buscopan, a small jar of slippery elm for emergencies, lip balm, cigarettes, 3 lighters (aha! That's where they all go!), ummm a pad for just in case days, hairbands, 10 chupa chups (bribes for the kiddies







), bills, my purse with about 15 cents in it, no cash, no credit cards, DH's gym membership, a card from Video Ezy that's probably no longer valid, tissues, rescue remedy, bum wipes, and I think that's about it except for some tobacco crumbs in the bottom. Whew! Yes, I have a mummy bag for 3


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok ran downstairs to get my purse. Be forwarned, i work in a daycareApple body spraykeys (many of which i dont know what they belong to)A winning bottle cap$1.30 in changea cherry tootie popstrawberry garnet lip glossa expired drivers licencea very epensive camera (mising its case)a roll of filma national night out pena pad (make that 3)a tin of altoids (4 years old, with my highschool locker combination inside)a bandaid wrappera thingy from walmarts one hour photoCowie (a small stuffed cow that belongs to my prescholers)a sweatshirt for above mentioned cow-six bandages-12 alergy pills- half a roll of gauze- a chuck of gauze- two lactaids-12 q-tips- another bandage-6 alergy pills (the yellow ones, make that 9)- a bar of soap- 2 midol (which i dont use)- a huge bandaid- a bandaid wraper- a really really old bandage (woops make that 2)- a single tynol-two salt packs- two replax-26 pepto bistmoths- two half stamped cards from build a bear- a backround check card (that i think expired)-a expired cpr card-a student id from 12 grade- a student id from my first year at a college i no longer attend-a phone card- a libary card- a incurance card-another phone card-10th grade id- 11th grade id-9th grade id- a color club card membership card- a bunissness card from a place i havnet worked since i was 14- a flip fold of photosHUmm time for a purse cleaning. I wonder whats in my duffel bag


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

your purse has to be the _size_ of a duffle bag!


----------



## 13583 (Aug 19, 2005)

Lip gloss, Eye liner, Kleenex ( very small purse)


----------



## 14330 (Jun 23, 2005)

ok.... i have a pen and 2 pencils,receipts,a starburt paperclip,hairties,change,sample perfumes,hand lotion, 2 perfumes,lip liner lip glosses two shades keys wallet cell phone gas x tylenl a pad(i had it there for 3 months) i still haven got my p.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I usually have a med-large purse for everyday use-Immuodium a few pillsExtra Strength Gas-X1-2 Lactaid pills1-3 pads depending on time of monthtravel size panty linerFDS or Summers eve femenine spraySummers Eve fememine wipestravel size baby powderlarge bottle of body spraywalletcheckbook1-3 different chapsticksfew packs of gumpenpencilcombbillsbottles of Klonopin,WellbutrinLexpro samplescell phoneMy going out purse:Wallet depending on size,if too small just the money,cell,license,chapstick and gum


----------



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

HA, WELL, I am just a teenager (14 about to turn 15 in a month), and I just thought I would compare your seemingly LARGE purses to my small one:2 empty gum packetspeppermintpencilanother pencilcell phone chargermore candyhairbrushMORE pencils!!loose changea tootsie roll wrappera clothes price taglipsticklipgloss and a note from schoolThat was not as much as you guys!







That was just a schoolgirl purse for me. This is a fun topic!


----------

